# Vinagroon ?



## Matthew (Jun 20, 2007)

*Vinagroon ? Mastigoproctus giganteus*

Hey I found a bunch of large vinagroons _Mastigoproctus giganteus _around Black Gap, Texas I collected two of these. Could anyone give me information on housing them. Can I keep them together?  How do you sex them? Any and all links and info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 8+) (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are some sexing photos:

Male

Female


----------

